

Ask HN: Why do we still need the HTTP-User-Agent-Header? - miclill

All I know is that it&#x27;s bad for privacy. Are there any useful things that can be done with it?
======
Zekio
I simply find it annoying that I have to use a User agent switcher to use a
mobile site on desktop...

------
MichaelCrawford
Work around browser bugs.

